# La masa crítica...



## DATAGENIUS (Mar 20, 2011)

*LA MASA CRÍTICA – LA TEORIA DEL CENTÉSIMO MONO* Es es el título que he extraído del sitio http://reflexologiaranvvai.es/terapiasnaturales/la-masa-critica-la-teoria-del-centesimo-mono/ 

Es un tema muy muy interesante y tiene mucho que ver con el conocimiento...

Yo, en mis locuras, creía que cuando se me ocurría una buena idea y luego me enteraba de que otro ya la estaba realizando, lo atribuía al hecho de que esas ideas se me ocurrían justo cuando tenía las ventanas abiertas de mi casa y las ideas se me arrancaban para afuera 

Ahora parece que la cosa es al revés  era que las ideas entraban por mi ventana y yo las capturaba, como sintonizándome a ellas... y eran ideas de otros 

Bueno, volviendo al tema y como termina diciendo el artículo *¿SERÁ ALGUNO DE NOSOTROS EL CENTÉSIMO “MONO”?*

Para considerarlo... no creen???


----------



## Uro (Mar 20, 2011)

Algo escribieron Carl Jung, Edgar Cayce y Sigmund Freud sobre la "Conciencia Colectiva".

Hace más de 30 años el profesor Robert Jahn de la universidad de Princeton ideó un sistema informático para medir de algún modo alteraciones inusuales, el proyecto fue denominado The Global Consciousness Project (Proyecto de Conciencia Global) y opera sin descanso en más de 40 países. El objetivo es demostrar que existe una conciencia global o colectiva que se dispara en el humano de un modo imperceptible en el momento preciso de un cambio lo suficientemente importante.

Leer más en Suite101: La conciencia colectiva, unión invisible: Energías positivas y energías negativas, nuestros hilos invisibles http://www.suite101.net/content/la-conciencia-colectiva-union-invisible-a9391#ixzz1H84FinN5

También se puede consultar otra opinión en http://epony.zonalibre.org/archives/076217.html


----------



## DATAGENIUS (Mar 20, 2011)

interesante URO... sabes, el articulo tuyo muestra como ejemplo lo ocurrido el 11 de Septiembre 

Pero me llama la atención lo que se cita a continuación "*demostrar que estas alteraciones se disparan de igual modo justo antes del suceso*" y lo menciono por que la noche anterior al evento del 11 de Septiembre, en un momento en particular, estando yo junto a una tía, me sobrevino un mal presentimiento y lo único que mi temor me intuyó es que algo malo pasaría en el norte... para el día siguiente ya estaba en todos los canales de TV.

No quiero que el tema se vuelva metafísico o cosa parecida, solo hacer notar que un tema de esta naturaleza ya está en manos científicas en busca de su comprensión y entendimiento, pero al menos ya se sabe que existe 

*Cómo lo podríamos usar en nuestro favor*  creo que ese si es un buen tema de discusión y debate 

Saludos y gracias por participar


----------



## Uro (Mar 20, 2011)

No creo que sea pertinente un debate sobre este particular puesto que no contamos con bases sólidas para sustentar una teoría que, como dices, raya en lo metafísico. Ningún fenómeno de este tipo puede fundamentarse a no ser en experiencias personales que en nada ayudan a la comprensión de los escèpticos. Baste saber que muchos nos inclinamos por este tipo de literatura, así como otros prefieren las novelas de James Bond o de Kalimán.

Saludos


----------



## DATAGENIUS (Mar 20, 2011)

si... tienes razón...

Al respecto, le estoy dando un vistazo al sitio de la CGP ... está buenísimo 

Gracias por el dato


----------



## Uro (Mar 21, 2011)

Datagenius dijo:
			
		

> Cómo lo podríamos usar en nuestro favor creo que ese si es un buen tema de discusión y debate



Si tienes conciencia de este tipo de fenómenos, úsalo en tu favor. La mejeor forma que yo he visto es haciendo mi propia base de datos. Cuando alguna idea extraordinaria surge inexplicablemente en mi conciencia, tomo datos y con calma analizo posibilidades. Da buenos resultados y la mente se acostumbra a reportar con más frecuencia.


----------

